# help me out



## FishDude91 (Jan 12, 2011)

i bought some plant bulbs from walmart and one was pretty big and i put in my tank and pink things are coming out of it and i thought they were the roots so i out the side with the pink things under the sand and they came back up, does anybody know what type of plant it is?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

might be a lotus, let it grow some more


----------



## Ceiji (Aug 5, 2010)

yup.. thats a kind of lotus.. dont know the name.. the pink 'thingy' are the leaves and not roots  give it a day or two and you'll get to see it yourself. that grows about an inch or two every day..


----------

